# Common Grind Podcast



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey guys!

The release of my podcast is now getting very imminent. My aim is to release it within the next couple of weeks, and I hope to work closely with this forum, for idea's, interviews, and participation, so please feel free to shoot idea's at me etc.

you can download it at http://www.chrisweaver.co.uk/blog/ my wordpress blog, kindly set up by our very own Glenn for me!!

Also at this site you can read my musings... sometimes interesting !









Chris


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

right guys, the website is undergoing final cosmetic preparations, however I am now welcome subscribers to my RSS feed, to be ready for the release of the podcast next week.

So please head on over to http://www.chrisweaver.co.uk/blog/ and subscribe if you'd like to hear the first UK podcast!


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Fantastic! Nice that UK speciality coffee is getting some love! Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm sure this will be a great podcast!

I've had a sneak preview of the content and was really impressed with the quality.

I can't wait to hear the inaugural podcast in it's entirety as it's sure to fill the current gap in the market.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

NERVOUS NERVOUS NERVOUS NERVOUS!

Wow this is stressful, even though I'm in a band, and used to recording, this feels so much more personal!!

Argh!!

btw http://www.chrisweaver.co.uk/blog/ is now fully spruced up, I ditched the plug-ins creating the podcast feed, as it was causing issues, so there is a new podcast specific feed on the site, seperate to the blog feed!!

Cheers for the support guys, you're all on my list to come and feature on the podcast at some point!

Chris


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

The podcast is finished, and up on the site.

You can view it at Common Grind: Tales from the Driptray

or access the actual podcast feed, for itunes, or your news reader at

Podcast feed

Thanks for your patience, and please give your opinion on it!

Chris


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Well done Chris - a great base to build from, with a good interview with Steve and Richard and to hear their ambitions for the near future.

Skype quality can be improved and I'm sure you've learned a lot about this throughout the podcast recording process and will have this in hand next time around.

A little more volume would be great, but overall a well put together package.

A very credible first cut - give yourself a huge pat on the back - roll on episode 2!


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

You have no idea how excited I am. I can't stop smiling. Chris, I love you. That's right, I actually love you.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Right guys, the volume issue has been sorted, I made a schoolboy error on the mixing table.

I loved both the interviews, and really owe Steve and Richard a big hug or something. The interview with rich was actually recorded in a pub opposite my house after a sunday shift, its a hard life!!

Thanks guys

Chris


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

A teaser for you now guys.

The second podcast is deep into planning and will be featuring a cracking interview and segment from someone close to us all. A review of the israeli coffee scene, featuring a cracking shop, the podcasts first live, and a healthy dose of The Cure.

Aim to be released on the 1st September, and it be a beast









Chris


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Another smile









Looking forward to it.


----------

